# What to buy



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

here ya go in order wat u should do 

send me some money 
mossy oak breakup or treestand camo
archers choice range finder
new bow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The camo I'm not too worried about(I can make enough for that before hunting season), its the rangefinder that worries me. I don't really need one for where I hunt, but one would be nice.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I would go for the bow. A range finder isn't that big of a deal. Just more extra moving around and more things to loose ha. That is a big one for me.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

I would just get the camoyou already have enough good bows. and you should be able to judge your distanceso there is know need for a range finder. So the camo is a must.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

if u cant make up ur mind just send the money to me  ill find something to do with it without a problem


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I just have 1 bow in my possesion. I have dibs on another and have the cash in hand for it.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

ok, but if you just use one bow for everything, then you get really good with that one and you will be really good.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, you do get good with the one bow, but 60+ lbs is tiring when you have to shoot a full 300 round.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Yeah, you do get good with the one bow, but 60+ lbs is tiring when you have to shoot a full 300 round.


Ya,true


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

If you already have a rangefinder and camo that fits go for the bow.

If you NEED camo (either bc of size, comfort or warmth) get that first.

As far as a rangefinder, you have to decide. Where will you be hunting, what kind of terrain, ect. If you're only taking shots within 30 or so yds, yu probably don't need one, but if you're going to be trying some long shots, its essectial to have.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> if u cant make up ur mind just send the money to me  ill find something to do with it without a problem


+1 

If you don't have a bow that will do the job well, get a new bow. However, if you already have one in your possession, get something else. Like mentioned before, if you NEED camo because you don't have any, it doesn't fit, or it doesn't do the job well enough, then get some. If that is not the case, I would go with the range finder.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I spent about an hour looking at camo last night and found some that I can afford.

Where I hunt the most, I'm sitting over a foodplot and I have distances to landmarks know all the way out to 50yds.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

1. NO CAMO!!!!! You can make do by using plaid and such. If you arelady have camo, then you're throwing your money away- especially if you hunt from a tree. I have stalked on the ground for years now, never using any camo (hell, last year was the first time I even used good plaid!) and numerous times I got within 10 yards of deer. On the ground. No camo. Trust me, if you can actually shoot your bow (and if you're in competition you obviously can) then you can do much better from a tree than I did

2. Since you're shooting a compound, a rangefinder is a useful tool. I shoot barebow, so the arrow's flight path (trajectory) and the sight picture is ground into my head from months (years) of practice. If you're using sights though, a range finder is much better- and more reliable. Unless, of course, you mark out ten yard distances from the tree stand before hand (like putting a cut into the bark of a branch here and there)...

3. Bows are fun. They really are. Even when I build a good one I'm working on two more. However, it's alot easier for me because tuning is a matter of just making some matched arrows. I also don't have to sight it in, or pay a butt load of money. The question here isn't whether you need it, but if you really WANT it. Either way, I would vote buy a cheap recurve bow and practice with it for back up. You'd be suprised at how lethal a recurve can be (accuracy wise- anything, even a stick, over 35-40# will smoke a deer) under 25 yards. And considering the post someone recently put up about how their compound string broke and they were in a bit of trouble, it's not such a bad idea. A recurve- or a compound shot barebow with fingers (which would be even MORE accurate in a short time for you). Either way, less things to get in the way of hunting.

But all this is coming from someone who is very poor/cheap, and shoots and hutns differently. So take from it what you will


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

kegan said:


> 1. NO CAMO!!!!! You can make do by using plaid and such. If you arelady have camo, then you're throwing your money away- especially if you hunt from a tree. I have stalked on the ground for years now, never using any camo (hell, last year was the first time I even used good plaid!) and numerous times I got within 10 yards of deer. On the ground. No camo. Trust me, if you can actually shoot your bow (and if you're in competition you obviously can) then you can do much better from a tree than I did
> 
> 2. Since you're shooting a compound, a rangefinder is a useful tool. I shoot barebow, so the arrow's flight path (trajectory) and the sight picture is ground into my head from months (years) of practice. If you're using sights though, a range finder is much better- and more reliable. Unless, of course, you mark out ten yard distances from the tree stand before hand (like putting a cut into the bark of a branch here and there)...
> 
> ...


Ya but he said hes hunting over a plot, and he said he has distancesmarked out to 50 yrds so he doesnt needto waste the money on a range finderand its good to be ableto judge your distances also. SO i would go with camo, unless you really need the bow or really wantit.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I spent about an hour looking at camo last night and found some that I can afford.
> 
> Where I hunt the most, I'm sitting over a foodplot and I have distances to landmarks know all the way out to 50yds.


your sig says now vantage x8 for target what happend to the AM35 didnt you just get it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

camofreak said:


> Ya but he said hes hunting over a plot, and he said he has distancesmarked out to 50 yrds so he doesnt needto waste the money on a range finderand its good to be ableto judge your distances also. SO i would go with camo, unless you really need the bow or really wantit.


People are never as gooat judging distance as they think they are. Trust me. If you're using sights, you're at the whim of it's settings. It's not like shooting barebow (and even if he has the set up this year, what about the next? and the next...?)

But I still don't see the point in getting camo AT ALL. Deer are not the same visual creatures that turkey and sheep are. YOU SIMPLY DON'T NEED IT!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I really want the bow/need it. I have $475 now, which is enough for the bow I want. Or enough for camo and a rangefinder. I might be able to find some work that will pay, but it is hard to do around farm country MN.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hoytarchery7 said:


> your sig says now vantage x8 for target what happend to the AM35 didnt you just get it.


I only had 1 AM 35 that did double duty. I have everything lined out on an x8, just waiting to pull the trigger.

I know that with deer it is mostly movement, that triggers their vision. I can't sit that still, hence the camo.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

N7709K said:


> I really want the bow/need it. I have $475 now, which is enough for the bow I want. Or enough for camo and a rangefinder. I might be able to find some work that will pay, but it is hard to do around farm country MN.


Get the bow then. Or just save it all up and wait until you come across a legitimate NEED. Like a truck rolls over your arrows or soemthing. Who knows?

But I will say it one more time... camo is a waste!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I, personally, like to have a rangefinder when I go hunting any kind of animals, or go to a 3D shoot or something.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The good thing with the range finder is that it lets you practice from farther away and it will give you the yardage any time you need. With the range finder you can shoot from farther away because you know the distance. Now taht I have a range finder when I practice on the 3D range I take hunting shots with no clear lanes from long range and it has really improved my shooting.


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Id go with the range finder. Nice for huntin, and makes practicing a breeze instead of just guessing yardage.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Range finder. Helped my shooting soo much, but thats because all i shoot is 3D and I hunt.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> here ya go in order wat u should do
> 
> send me some money
> mossy oak breakup or treestand camo
> ...


New bow
New Camo
Rangefinder


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

What bow are you looking to get and which on do you have now?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Practice isn't an issue with a rangefinder. I shoot out to 70-80 yards all the time, and I have marked out to 50yds.

What rangefinder, other than a bushnell scout 1000 or any bushnell with arc, would you reccomend.

The bow is a converted x7 that has benn updated to an x8. Brand new limbs, strings, and cams. Comes with everything to make it an x7. I have an AM 35 now.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

The Archer's Choice range finder from NIkon is nice, because it compensates for trajectory when your in a tree but im guessing its rather pricey. or just get an average Nikon, thats what i have.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

N7709K said:


> I know that with deer it is mostly movement, that triggers their vision. I can't sit that still, hence the camo.


That isn't enough for camo- not that camo would help there anyhow. It doesn't make you invisible, no matter what people think. A deer would see the movement. Would see that it isn't stopping. Would run. You can either spend lots of money on fancy clothes, or you can jsut use a nomal set of clothes that has sveral colors and shapes on it and breaks up a blocky form anyhow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It depends on the camo you get. If you get a 3d patters, it will help to stop the notice of movement. Deer live in wooded areas, where I live and there is is usually a breeze that rustles the leaves. There is already movement all around them. A 3d suit will help around where I hunt, cause it can more match nature.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

N7709K said:


> It depends on the camo you get. If you get a 3d patters, it will help to stop the notice of movement. Deer live in wooded areas, where I live and there is is usually a breeze that rustles the leaves. There is already movement all around them. A 3d suit will help around where I hunt, cause it can more match nature.


I'm sure it would, but nowhere near as much as everyone thinks. If you WANT to get the camo, that's entirely different. But it is not a NEED issue. 

For example. My first year of hunting I had almost nothing special for hunting. So one afternoon I went out in a blue hooded sweatshirt and my brother's overly large orange hunting vest (it was during an overlap). I stalked along and crossed a small field stretch. Ducking into the trees on the opposite side, I heard a snort and saw three doe about twenty yards away. I was out in the open, unobstructed by trees. I froze. They bobbed and stamped, and looked all around. They couldn't discern what I was. Finally, unable to determine jsut what had happened the turned and jumped down over the hill.

Another time, the same year, I was stalking down the driveway. I was out in the open, litterally without any cover what so ever. I was idling along when I stopped. I heard some noise coming down over the hill to my right. I was wearing another sweatshirt, this time black, and the same vest/and flourescent orange hat. Blue jeans. Five doe walked within three yards or me, completely unaware I was there, until the lead doe finally caught my scent- right as I had decided to shoot one beginning to walk in front of me. 

If you WANT the camo, then I retract all of my previous arguments. But if you NEED the camo, I stand firm


----------

